# Deep set eyes really SUCK.



## alaylam (Mar 1, 2007)

Any advice for us ladies with really deep set eyes? Mine are so deep that it makes absolutely no difference what colour shadow I wear or how I seem to apply it. The only visible parts when my eyes are open is a tiny area above my upper lashes and a tiny area below my brow. It is so frustrating! I don't see the point in spending so much times on my eyes when the colour and all my hard work just disappears anyway. 

Here's what I mean:

Ooooo lovely purple eyeshadow... seems peachy right?







WRONG! Where did the lovely colours go? Oh, INSIDE MY SKULL!







Sigh. Someone please, a little help? Advice? Tips? Tricks? xox


----------



## missy29 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I have this problem too! Spend all that time doing eye makeup, then open your eyes to have it all disappear. Soooo frustrating!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 1, 2007)

i think your eyes still look really pretty


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 1, 2007)

You _do_ have pretty eyes! But I have deep set eyes, too, and I know what ya mean! 

I did a great eye today with greys and purples above the crease in a shape that mirrors the shape of my eye, kind of extended out a bit towards the temple (just a bit- not freakishly!). What made it wonderful was the Violet pigment applied wet and intensely to the lids. Of course, you couldn't see it when my eyes were open, but it was really striking when I blinked or looked down. Got lots of compliments! 

I've also been really working the colors up past the crease in the shape I described and blending it into a lighter color up towards the brow ('cause color up on the brow is not cute!). Really, I think it's the shape that I'm using that is making the difference. I pushed the line and arch up a bit more each day until I found the balance I was comfortable with- it showed the colors nicely, but didn't scream at you! 

Anyway, I hope I explained what I do well enough that you can at least experiment a bit. Who knows? You may like it! 

Good luck.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have the same problem. The MA at my freestanding store told me to think of the area a bit above my crease as my crease....pretty much the same thing claresauntie describes above as far as working the colors up past the crease. I do it this way all the time now.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 1, 2007)

Ohhh sweetie, I feel your aggrevations but my god your eyes are so beautiful, be happy with how amazing they are.  You can keep buying eyeshadows and working on the colors, but you can't buy eyes like those!  BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF I think your eyes are so sexy and glamorous! Enhance the deepness by doing the Smokey effect and everyone will look at you like "wow, those eyes!!!" 

If you want a colour, Apply colour on the bottom lashline, it will make up for the lack of visible colour on the lid.


----------



## alaylam (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks ladies, all good suggestions! And lovely complements too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just get jealous of some of the FOTDs and tuts on here and think man, why can't I do that! I'll try going above the crease, but there's still not much room there until I'm at my brow lol. Maybe extending the colour outwards or along the bottom lashes would be best... time to experiment!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally, I love working with models who have deep set eyes but they are a rarity.


----------



## alaylam (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Personally, I love working with models who have deep set eyes but they are a rarity._

 
really, what do you do to play up their eyes?


----------



## cherryice (Mar 2, 2007)

I feel your pain.  I was just at the MAC counter today asking the MA how to make my eyes appear larger and less deep-set.  In pictures from far away, they look squinty - ugh!  I'd like to have a brow lift done because maybe then it would open up that area more and allow me to try new makeup looks (I have the exact same problem with makeup disappearing), but am not sure if the lift would solve that problem.

Anyway, your eyes are gorgeous.  It's challenging to get the color right, but IMO you did a terrific job (much better than I could ever do!).


----------



## zori (Mar 2, 2007)

I have the same problem as well. I try to extend the eyeshadow a lil above  but it takes practice to get it just right. Applying colour on bottom lashline is a great suggestion too!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 3, 2007)

I know how you feel!  On my avatar I am wearing Contrast on my eyes and you simply can't see it until I close them.  If I want it to show with my eyes open I have to take the dark colour to way above the crease and then I just blend into a highlight colour.  There's no point in usnig a third colour in the crease itself.  I find that if I use a glitter liner in Mercuric then that's just abotu noticeable to others when I have my eyes open!

Lots of people tell me I have really amazing eyes so I guess having them deep set isn't really a handicap, it just means not doing some of the more intricate eye makeups.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 3, 2007)

I've noticed a trend of fairly neutral eyes with a brighter shock of bright, thickish, winged-out color under the bottom lashes! It's worth a try!

Kinda like this...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/408714661/


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I've noticed a trend of fairly neutral eyes with a brighter shock of bright, thickish, winged-out color under the bottom lashes! It's worth a try!

Kinda like this...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/408714661/_

 
WOW that looks awesome thanks for posting that pic!

I just wanted to say that all you ladies with deep set eyes look gorgeous! IMO deep set eyes are so much more penetrating and mermerizing. It's also very alluring when you flash colour when you blink or show your lids


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, you have beautiful eyes! Have you tried light, sparkley colors on your lid? (Rondelle is really pretty if you can still find it).  Also, as the others said, extending the color a little beyond the crease helps.  I would use a smaller brush like the 222.  Keep yours eyes open as you apply the crease color so you can see how much will show when your eyes are open.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 4, 2007)

I really like lidless eyes, they're so pretty. I'd avoid eyeliner if you want to see some colour, but I agree with what someone else said about accentuating them with a smokey look.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alaylam* 

 
_really, what do you do to play up their eyes?_

 
I tend to play up the fact that their eyes are deep set, when I get them. I love the expressiveness of deep set eyes.

I would suggest using lighter shades on the eye if you want it to seem more prominent, and not to highlight the browbone much, as this will just increase the deep-set appearance.


----------



## alaylam (Mar 5, 2007)

All really fab suggestions, thanks everyone! I did a light sparkly purple shadow the other day and used it under my lower lashes as well. I think it looked better than my usual makeup, it kind of enhanced the colour that was visible on my lid too. I think I'll keep doing it like this!


----------



## Raerae (Mar 5, 2007)

The other benefit is you can do some really bold colors...  and it's not overly apparent.  Because you only see it when your looking down or blink.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 31, 2007)

I am bumping this one up because it is so helpful and well, I want to bump it up!! <3


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 2, 2007)

The first thing I thought when I read your post was that you could take advantage of really bright colors. Since the color would only show when you blinked or look down, it would give the "Wow what did I just see!" effect. I was also thinking that you could make a cat eye point with the shadow color and extend it a little so that it peeks from the corners of your eyes. 

Like the other girls have said, you're eyes are lovely and I'd love to see some looks you've done!


----------

